# little bit of advice for choosing between gtechniq & carpro



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Guys

I am a big fan of both of these products, 

I am changing car within the next few weeks and have decided I want to ceramic coat wheels & body on the car, 

I am thinking c1 & exo v3 and c5 for wheels
OR
Carpro cquartz uk and delux for wheels

I cant really decide between which one, cost isnt an issue

I have used cquartz before and loved it, but ive also cleaned cars for people with gtechniq applied and its a great coating too, 

if you had to choose which would you choose & why?

Also maintenance wise, I am thinking carpro reset would be my best bet ? any others to consider??


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

For the maintenance, definitely newly released carpro essense plus, which fortifies or repair the coating surface. Regular Essense is totally different as that polishes and prep the surface for coating.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

mrbig1 said:


> For the maintenance, definitely newly released carpro essense plus, which fortifies or repair the coating surface. Regular Essense is totally different as that polishes and prep the surface for coating.


Reset is a shampoo pal, I was meaning maintenance washes, But yes I've seen essence plus and its interesting

I just wonder how many personally have these coatings on their cars and not just people who have applied them,

I'd like opinions from people who have them on their own personal cars and how they find them months down the line etc


----------



## stumk5 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got the car pro cquartz and delux on the wheels. It will have been on 2 years in April and it's still going strong. I use reset for washes which I love. 

I top up on every wash with a spray of reload which is the best drying aid that I've used and leaves it slick and super shiny. 

Mine was applied by a detailer so can't really comment on application.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

CSL for body and wheels, Exo over the top as an optional step:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Both are going to perform well, so I'd personally opt for which ever coating you find the application easier. There's not much in it for me bit I prefer the application of gtechniq coatings, but prefer the general range from carpro.

Can't like reset shampoo enough. It's a great shampoo


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> CSL for body and wheels, Exo over the top as an optional step:thumb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


have you applied cquartz before? I found it relatively easy to apply, how is csl application compared to it or even to c1? thanks:wave:


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

euge07 said:


> Reset is a shampoo pal, I was meaning maintenance washes, But yes I've seen essence plus and its interesting
> 
> I just wonder how many personally have these coatings on their cars and not just people who have applied them,
> 
> I'd like opinions from people who have them on their own personal cars and how they find them months down the line etc


Hmm, sorry about not understanding at first. I personally used the CQUK couple of monthes ago, I don't think it gets any easier to apply than that especially it is designed suitable for colder temperature. I liked the fact that I can immediately wipe off and leveling the residue after applying CQUK other coating may need some waiting after the application. 
A year ago, I applied Kamikaze Miyabe coat followed by ISM coat and they are superb in quality but seem to take twice as long to fully cure in the colder temperature.

It's just that when my car was daily driven and frequently washing and wiping, the swirl mark or even light scratches were inevitable even after ceramic coating. When you said 'maintenance' my mind was fixated on about how to prolong the life of the coating.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

stumk5 said:


> I've got the car pro cquartz and delux on the wheels. It will have been on 2 years in April and it's still going strong. I use reset for washes which I love.
> 
> I top up on every wash with a spray of reload which is the best drying aid that I've used and leaves it slick and super shiny.
> 
> Mine was applied by a detailer so can't really comment on application.


I have, and do, exactly the same.

I applied the CQuartz myself. I'm pretty sure it was the high humidity the day I did it, but I found that it was quite stubborn to buff off once applied. I also have the same issue with Reload to a lesser extent in that it needs a little elbow grease to buff off - although I do think it's moisture related again. (I live on the west coast of Ireland and the humidity is rarely below 75%).

I'm very happy with CQuartz, it has been a very durable coating and once it's regularly topped up with Reload I think it greatly extends its life. I use Reset too and it's excellent, it really rejuvenates the look of the car. I've tested it against other shampoos and to my eye there's definitely a difference.


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

CSL+Exo for body and dlux+exo for wheels )


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you guys tell if it's the reload or the coating providing the protection if you are regularly using it rather than the coating especially after 2 years?

Gonz.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> How do you guys tell if it's the reload or the coating providing the protection if you are regularly using it rather than the coating especially after 2 years?
> 
> Gonz.


Reload in theory will act as a sacrificial layer that protects the coating from the elements that degrades the coating so imo regular maintenance will extend the life of a coating.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah but how do you know if the coating is still there if it's covered in reload? You might as well forget the coating and just use reload??


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

euge07 said:


> have you applied cquartz before? I found it relatively easy to apply, how is csl application compared to it or even to c1? thanks:wave:


Yes I've applied Cquartz in the past, I find CSL and Exo much easier to apply, IMO will last longer also:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

great gonzo said:


> Yeah but how do you know if the coating is still there if it's covered in reload? You might as well forget the coating and just use reload??


The Reload is used as a sacrificial layer and is therefore sacrificed to leave the coating underneath intact. As long as the Reload is topped up regularly the coating underneath will still be present and you will benefit from its superior attributes (compared with just using Reload alone).

Alan W


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Still not sold on coatings. Each to there own tho. 

Gonz.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gonz,from my experience,i transferred from waxes to coatings a few years back.
I still love waxes but use coatings much more.
For the wheels,Windscreens,headlights,coatings offer a very good protection solution thats just wasnt there before.
For the paint,coating has raised the standard as far as,protection,hydrophobic factors,looks,etc..
You wont really know until you give it a go.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's on my wish list this year to do ron. 

I do use C5 on wheels and ceramics on glass so I'm half way there. Lol.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You'll be amazed by much longer the car stays clean and how easily the dirt washes off! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I regularly wash a VXR 220 which has Gtech Crystal Serum applied and it has amazing water behaviour and it's a pleasure to wash. Although it never really gets dirty as it's a weekend car that's kept in a garage, so never get to see if it stays cleaner longer. 

Gonz.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Until you apply a coating to your own vehicle's paintwork and maintain it for a year + you'll never understand what all the fuss is about  it may not even take that long for the penny to drop.


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Personally, I've had cQUK on the car and maintained with Reset + Hyrdo2 for 12 months - Back on wax at the moment, having stripped the CQ with Essence, but really enjoyed CQ and would use again if I wanted to ceramic coat in the future.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

f4780y said:


> Personally, I've had cQUK on the car and maintained with Reset + Hyrdo2 for 12 months - Back on wax at the moment, having stripped the CQ with Essence, but really enjoyed CQ and would use again if I wanted to ceramic coat in the future.


What made you go back to wax?


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

euge07 said:


> What made you go back to wax?


Love to wax the car and prefer the warmer look, so get far more enjoyment out of it.


----------

